# Selfie verification workaround



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone have any tips on how to get around the selfie verification? A dude I know was just deactivated for submitting one of a selfie he'd had professionally printed out


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

If you are who you are supposed to be, why would you need to have a workaround for the selfie verification?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to get around the selfie verification? A dude I know was just deactivated for submitting one of a selfie he'd had professionally printed out


why didnt he just take a selfie of himself?


----------



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> why didnt he just take a selfie of himself?


Account was under a relative's name


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking for advice to help someone commit fraud... :whistling:


----------



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Looking for advice to help someone commit fraud... :whistling:


Lol the main post on this board for FOREVER was a guide on how to do a man-in-the-middle attack on Amazon's servers to grab blocks super fast. Every single time anyone accessed Amazon's servers that way was a felony.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Account was under a relative's name


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> *Account was under a relative's name*


"Listen closely; this is the reason for the selfie requirement."


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Account was under a relative's name


really? whats his name?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

LMFAO!

Buh Bye Falicia


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Asking help for committing fraud? 
I’m out


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't still understand why would they will be under a relative name


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I don't still understand why would they will be under a relative name


So they can work multiple accounts on PN and make much more than they could on just one. Or they legally cannot drive and using someone else's account to drive.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Hahaha. Help out the competition that’s not even supposed to be here. Lol. In what world?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to get around the selfie verification? A dude I know was just deactivated for submitting one of a selfie he'd had professionally printed out


I would suggest that the dude get a refund from the company that professionally printed out the selfie. It was obviously their fault.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

In the thread “Amazon Delivery Drivers Now Required To Take Selfies”, I made a sarcastic post about holding up a picture for the selfie. Looks like some idiot took me seriously. That’s is just too stupidly hilarious.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Account was under a relative's name


Well good he got deactivated. You arent supposed to be doing that !


----------

